
Aviation professionals let go during the pandemic - filipcte
https://weworkinaviation.com/
======
filipcte
Commercial aviation is a tightly knit community of people, thriving on
collaboration, knowledge sharing and operational excellence.

When COVID-19 hit -- and it hit hard -- leaders had to make tough decisions to
let people go in order to ensure their organisations' survival. Despite these
tough actions, the community not only lives on but is getting stronger by the
day, becoming ever more important.

We are announcing the launch of We Work In Aviation -- a directory and
community of aviation professionals that literally moved aviation before they
were let go. We want to see them do it again when the industry comes calling
-- because it will, it is only a matter of time.

Anyone who worked in aviation and was let go recently is invited to register
for free, to increase their chances of being found by new employers.

